# Acer Aspire One fan control kmod (acerhdf port)



## tobik@ (Feb 11, 2015)

I've ported Linux' acerhdf kernel module to FreeBSD 10.1. It allows you to control the fans of some of the Acer Aspire One netbook models, so that they are not constantly running.  Other netbooks might be supported as well (see the list below).

It basically monitors the system temperature and turns the fan on if it is above the fan-on threshold, and turns it off again if the temperature drops below the fan-off threshold, overriding the annoying default fan behavior.

It is available here (+ documentation) on GitHub or alternatively as a tarball.

*If you try this out, please make sure that your computer does not overheat while using this kmod!*

I have only tested it on my Acer Aspire One A150, but the Linux kmod supports the following netbooks, so there is a good chance that these netbooks are supported by the ported version too:

 Acer AO521       
 Acer AO531h
 Acer AO751h
 Acer Aspire 1410
 Acer Aspire 1810T
 Acer Aspire 1810TZ
 Acer Aspire 1825PTZ
 Acer Aspire 5315
 Acer Aspire 5739G
 Acer Aspire 5755G
 Acer Aspire One 753
 Acer Aspire One A110
 Acer Aspire One A150
 Acer Extensa 5420
 Acer LT-10Q
 Acer TM8573T
 Acer TravelMate 7730G
 Gateway AOA110
 Gateway AOA150
 Gateway LT31
 Packard Bell AOA110
 Packard Bell AOA150
 Packard Bell DOA150
 Packard Bell DOTMA
 Packard Bell DOTMU
 Packard Bell DOTVR46
 Packard Bell ENBFT

Comments (especially about the code) appreciated!


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 19, 2015)

There is now a version that builds on FreeBSD 11: https://github.com/t6/kmod-acerhdf/archive/v0.1.1.tar.gz

And this PR 198716 in the hope that it gets into the ports tree.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 20, 2015)

It was just commited to the ports tree as sysutils/acerhdf-kmod.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice work tobik!


----------

